# 23 Krs For Sale



## cowboyupbbq (Jul 22, 2010)

2006 23 KRS with vent covers, upgraded lighting, 12v outlets in front, great condition, also includes equalizer hitch and propane generator. $13,900. Located in Kansas.

Eric
[email protected]


----------



## cowboyupbbq (Jul 22, 2010)

Video available upon request. pm or email at cowboyupbbqataoldotcom


----------



## cowboyupbbq (Jul 22, 2010)

sold


----------

